# best state to work in



## DELIRA (Feb 21, 2007)

hi guys im just wondering where is the best place to work in i am in nj i do framing and roofing all types and i just cant find any work here i need to keep my 8 guys busy i was building pre fab mc donalds last year and now theyr very slow i need to move on. any help will be apreciated thanx


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

DELIRA said:


> hi guys im just wondering where is the best place to work in i am in nj i do framing and roofing all types and i just cant find any work here i need to keep my 8 guys busy i was building pre fab mc donalds last year and now theyr very slow i need to move on. any help will be apreciated thanx


NW Indiana


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

How could you possibly be slow doing commercial work in NJ? The Dow hit an all-time high today based on corperations doing big business. To me, that means corperations in turn are spending big money to make big money. How could the commercial end of things possibly be slow?


My folks are begging me to move to North/ South Carolina to make my money there. I just don't see it. I'll always believe that the big money is right here in NJ and in the northeast in general.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

the best state to work in? I would have to say, drunk.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Cheers!


----------



## georgia dawg (Aug 12, 2005)

As the saying goes - "Never tell 'em your favorite fishing hole"


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

It sure ain't Colorado, it sucks out here, been sucking for the last 10 years and is going to keep on sucking for the next 10...

But on the western slope they are in the 2nd year of a fresh cycle of energy boom building. Developers are doing lotteries for their land, people can't find a builder to build them a house for the next 18 months, anybody that can fog a mirror and knows which end of the hammer is for hitting nails is being hired up...

Drill permits for the last 3 years keep breaking the last years record out there, with higher gas prices the shale oil venture is slowly coming back on line. Predictions of more oil locked up in shale in the western slope of Colorado and Wyoming to rival the reserve of Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I believe Las Vegas, Nevada, is the fastest growing city in North America.


----------



## DELIRA (Feb 21, 2007)

thanx guys i just need to work i wish i could hook up wit a big framing contractor


----------



## DivineGC (Apr 5, 2007)

DELIRA said:


> hi guys im just wondering where is the best place to work in i am in nj i do framing and roofing all types and i just cant find any work here i need to keep my 8 guys busy i was building pre fab mc donalds last year and now theyr very slow i need to move on. any help will be apreciated thanx


Do you do residential framing and roofing? I am a general contractor located in Central NJ (Edison/ Metuchen? Woodbridge, etc..) always looking for quality subs. If interested in pricing some work out for me, give me a call.


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

:laughing:


Brickie said:


> NW Indiana


 not here


----------



## Canook (Feb 1, 2007)

Avoid Florida right now...residential is dead.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

*Maryland*

Residential is dead..

Commercial is BOOMING

Also, my parents just got back from Vegas and they said there is nothing but construction going on right now.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Mud Master said:


> *Maryland*
> 
> Residential is dead..
> 
> ...


I got back from Vegas a couple weeks ago. They're correct- building all over the place. The largest project I saw was the CityCenter on the strip, *$7 billion dollars*!

Here's info on that one- http://www.vegastodayandtomorrow.com/citycenter.htm

Pretty damn impressive!


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Long island is not too bad but if i could chase all these mexicans back to at least to texas,it would be 10 times better,low ballin bastards.I haven't seen an american contractor in over a month!


----------



## Canook (Feb 1, 2007)

nywoodwizard said:


> Long island is not too bad but if i could chase all these mexicans back to at least to texas,it would be 10 times better,low ballin bastards.I haven't seen an american contractor in over a month!


Wow! These mexicans are everywhere! Last december I was working (doing metal framing) in a high-rise in Tampa,FL and I was the ONLY white framer there! Some people were even surprised to see an american worker still doing this kind of work! We are a dying breed I guess.


----------



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

*Crying for workers here*

We are desperate for workers/trades here on the west coast of Canada. Present unemployment rate is 3.7% It is acually probably a lower number, since we are considered the California of Canada. All the druggies, flakes and bums also come here because the climate is milder than the rest of the country (they will never work.)

I don't know how difficult it is to get a work visa.
Rebar installers are getting $30/hr to start. Most tradesmen worth any salt at all are getting easily $30+
Average unticketed carpenter $25/hr

I was talking to one countertop installer who is working 16 hour days, and claims to be making $9,000 every two weeks. That is probably exaggerating, but they definitely cannot get workers.

They are raising the manditory retirement age here. We had one carpenter helping out who is 77 years old.

They are trying to bring in workers from central america.

I don't know where else to get workers, unless we hire ex convicts!


----------



## DELIRA (Feb 21, 2007)

*9000 every 2 weeks ill be there tomorrow*

hey pm sup! what all are they building up there?

i know guys every body is talking abouth arizona, and nevada i dont know that may get a little too warm in the sumer time.:furious:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

POOLMANinCT said:


> the best state to work in? I would have to say, drunk.



*snarf* I nearly choked on my wine! :laughing: 

*disclaimer: I do not condone the use of alcohol on the job


----------



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

DELIRA said:


> hey pm sup! what all are they building up there?
> 
> i know guys every body is talking abouth arizona, and nevada i dont know that may get a little too warm in the sumer time.:furious:


There is a extreme demand for homes which has been going on for a while now. There are numerous residential towers going up around the urban centers, in the suburbs large residential complexes, and everything in between. In my opinion the construction trades were already at capacity.

In 2010 they are hosting the winter olympics, so there are numerous construction projects associated with that.

They are doing a major extension of the rapid transit system including tunnel work downtown (this project requires 1500 rebar installers - now)

In a few months there is a project which involves increasing the capacity of one of the freeways by 100% at least 2 major bridges and road work, I don't see where they are getting workers for this.

It is not uncommon to talk to trades who have 2+ years of work already booked.

It makes it tough on me, I am supposed to get at least 3 competitive bids for each component of our work. I am lucky to get one!


----------

